# Cute hideouts?



## ajweekley

I'm disappointed in the selection of hideouts available. Found tons of freaking ADORABLE hideouts for mice and gerbils, but none that would be good for hedgies. I mean, yes, I could get an igloo, and that would be fine, but I want Gertie to have mad style. Anybody know of a place that makes cute hedgie hidey holes?

Also, I know wood is a no-no for the cage, but does that apply to accessories as well? I found a cute-ish hidey hole by Super Pet that's made of a wood and plastic composite. Will that absorb the pee and get stinky?


----------



## Stellara

Yeah, I would not recommend wood for anything in a hedgehog cage, especially a bedding area where they spend so much time. You cannot clean it well if it gets feces or urine on it.
I'm not sure if you already considered this but you could order one of Nancy's cute igloo covers. Another option is to offer your hedgie a snuggle sack or other type of bedding like that- there are quite a few snuggly hideouts available for ferrets that are pretty cute and unique.
With the snuggle sack you could pick out cute fabrics and even individualize it some way I'm sure.


----------



## Pandemonium

I got a Marshall ferret hideaway which my baby loves 






the only thing is that it's a pain in the butt to get her out of she doesn't want to! Along with the crocodile hideaway there's an elephant and turtle. There's also an octopus but I've heard that the entrance is too small for a hedgy. They're cute and warm. I just put some fleece strips inside and my little girl burrows in and sleeps all day


----------



## MochiAndMe

I have the crocodile, and I'm planning to cut part of the tail off, since my girl likes to go into the tip and it's annoying to pull her out.


----------



## ajweekley

I saw those Marshall hideaways and I was wondering if they were appropriate for hedgies. Thanks! And I don't know Nancy, but I've seen her name on the boards. I'll poke around and find her.


----------



## Pandemonium

MochiAndMe said:


> I have the crocodile, and I'm planning to cut part of the tail off, since my girl likes to go into the tip and it's annoying to pull her out.


I was gunna do that but my girl LOVES sleeping in the tail...


----------



## ajweekley

What size of a hideout should I get? I'm having a hard time because I have to order it online and I can't really conceptualize the size I need.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

If it gives dimensions, go for things with a 4" opening and at a 6" interior.
If it says what creatures it is intended for, ferret-sized things usually seem about the right size, and guinea-pig sized things usually seem too small.

Of the normal not-so-stylish hideaways, a medium Small Animal Igloo Hideaways or medium Living World Dome for Small Animals is a good size.


----------



## ajweekley

Annie&Tibbers said:


> If it gives dimensions, go for things with a 4" opening and at a 6" interior.
> If it says what creatures it is intended for, ferret-sized things usually seem about the right size, and guinea-pig sized things usually seem too small.
> 
> Of the normal not-so-stylish hideaways, a medium Small Animal Igloo Hideaways or medium Living World Dome for Small Animals is a good size.


Thanks!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

Those numbers are very "ish".

My friend's favourite hideaway has a 4" x 5" entry leading into a 9"-diameter circle that stands 7" tall. 4" is pretty much the smallest space a hedgehog can completely turn around in (which is why it's the recommended PVC pipe diameter). For larger hogs, 6" wouldn't be long enough to splat comfortably. If I could still edit the post, I'd probably revise it up to 8".  But if choosing between different sized products, it'll help you get in the right ballpark.

...everything looked so huge when I first introduced my tiny friend to his new home, but he grew into them with startling speed.


----------



## ajweekley

An ish is all I'm looking for.  It's been a really long time since I had a hedgehog, and she was small even as an adult, so my perception is skewed.


----------



## ajweekley

Would these work? I'm thinking definitely yes on the turtle, but I'm not sure about the log thing. I kinda wanted to get both but I won't bother getting the log if it won't work. I figure I might need to modify the inside of it because the lining looks too loopy, but if the size would work I don't mind fixing it.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

Turtle looks good; I half-remember someone saying they use that exact one, and the Marshall creatures of various species are definitely used.

Ignoring the fabric (I agree with you that the interior might be too loopy, and you'd want to make sure the fur-stuff doesn't shed loose threads to tangle toes), the size of the log could allow a hedgehog to enter and curl up, but would be too small for a splat-sprawl.

Did you see there's also a Medium tree? 



The reviews of that one include at least one hedgehog happily using it, so that might be a better size.


----------



## darthvader

When i brought home Juliet i just picked up the normal igloo at the pet store because i didn't have a lot of time to get anything else, but i did not like it, and Juliet didn't either because the light shown through. so i went on a hunt for a new hide out for her and found this one on esty...
http://www.etsy.com/listing/130697108/small-soft-and-cozy-critter-cave-house?ref=shop_home_active 
And i LOVE it! Worth the money, it is washable so it says clean, and Juliet loves the darkness. The only downside is that to get them out you have to put your hand in the hut to get them to come out if you want to cuddle or what not. But not that big of a deal the seller also has other types of huts and many different fabrics and mats that go inside of the huts, all VERY well put together handmade products


----------



## aubreyhasahedgehog

I have a regular igloo but I have fleece strips inside of it so that my little guy can burrow 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

